# Everything. All at once.



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I draw alot, but am fairly new to it having started taking it seriously pretty much this year. Most of its not GW though. The forum subtitle says GW only... is it ok for me to post the stuff here?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Go for it.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet!!

The first two were both projects for art last term.

This ones just some leaves









This is a space marine I picked up, we were supposed to draw any object.









Then I drew a dragon/snake thing because I go to a catholic and am not religious (i get bored in religion classes)









This last one is my current project, i started a while ago as a Christmas present for my cousin (on the right) and her girlfriend, then they broke up. My current plan is to make her girlfriend like a shadow, or something... Not sure how Im gonna pull it off








Just so you know its sideways, and in bad lighting.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is some excellent work, I especially love the serpent one. :good:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Quick update on the latest drawing.










So as I said I want to make the girl on the left like an etheral, or something - more of a shadow than a person - can anyone give me advice on how to do this??


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd say make the linework less substantial than the guy on the right. Aim for a translucent effect.


----------

